# Surefire coming to Walmart?



## Shurefire (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all,

I was browsing the jobs on the Surefire website and I found the following post for a sales position that focuses on Walmart. Does anyone have Surefire's at their local Walmart? I know they are not carried in any Walmart here in Southern AZ. It would be pretty nifty if they were able to break into that retailer (assuming they are not already in Walmart). Anyone else heard about this?




Inside Sales RepresentativeJob Type:Full-TimeLocation:Fountain Valley, CALast Updated:03/23/2013
*Job Description:*
SureFire, LLC is a leading manufacturer of illumination tools and tactical accessories for those who would go in harms way, and for those who demand the ultimate in performance, technology, quality and innovation.
The Inside Sales Representative effectively and efficiently communicates with internal/external customers regarding product/service inquires, invoice questions, and customer complaints. Team up with the global sales organization to provide complete customer satisfaction for SureFire's customers.

*Essential Duties and Responsibilities:*


*Will be involved with Walmart processes in relation to ordering, shipments, reporting, credits and support on all levels.*
Communicates with customers by telephone, in person, e-mail, fax, or regular mail correspondence to obtain sales orders, orders for installation, activate discontinuance, or change in service.
Communicates with internal Shipping Dept. and contracted freight companies (i.e. research, tracks, and resolves issues related to shipment) by telephone, e-mail, or fax to verify shipment dates.
Provide backup support for other Representatives by cross training in all facet of the department to alleviate hardship.
Transfer customer calls to appropriate staff by identifying customer concerns to provide quality customer service.
Maintain current account activities and literature up to date for information and reporting purposes and to help manage the sales process by entering information into computer database (Vantage and MS Office (Word, Excel, and Outlook).
Emphasizes salable features, quote prices and credit terms, prepare proposals and provide information regarding terms of sales and delivery for orders obtained by customers to confirm product/services information.
Builds and maintains long-term relationships with customers through the use of database (Vantage), phone calls, e-mail and events to help secure additional business. Establish and develop excellent business relationships with fellow employees to create a team environment.
Attend to customer needs by identifying, researching and resolving customer concerns such as warranty repair/replacement, ordering replacement, order status, order tracking, production information, pricing, billing or service rendered, referring complaints of service failures to designated departments for investigation to re-enforce the relationship and build customer loyalty.
Effectively and efficiently present and discuss the products and services of SureFire by soliciting only those desired products/services provided by SureFire to current and prospective customers to convey an image of quality, integrity and understanding to customer needs.
Work directly with Sales personnel via in person or e-mail to gather sales information pertaining to existing customers/clients.
Work directly with Production via in person or telephone to convey information about special product orders to ensure that Customer needs can be met.
Work directly with Credit Departments by contacting them via telephone or e-mail to follow up on customer credit issues.
Must be able to work independently.
Must be able to handle multiple tasks simultaneously and prioritize them.

*Requirements:*


Four year College degree preferred and 3-5 years’ work experience.
*Prior experience and track record working with Walmart Account.*
Prior experience with EDI (Electronic Data Interchange). Must have a minimum of 3-5 years experience.
Must be proficient in MS Office (Excel, Word, PowerPoint, and Outlook).
Knowledge of Vantage is a plus.
With SureFire, you will be on the road to exciting professional challenges and opportunities. You will find that we offer competitive salaries, excellent benefits, and a rewarding environment. We also offer a full benefits package which includes: three weeks of paid time off per year, a 401(k) plan, medical and dental coverage, life, accident and short and long-term disability insurances, and a generous employee discount on our products.​


----------



## Rat (Mar 27, 2013)

Shurefire said:


> and a generous employee discount on our products.



I'm in


----------



## Glock 22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sound good. I was just talk to my friend about Surefire coming to walmart.


----------



## parnass (Mar 27, 2013)

Shurefire said:


> ... Does anyone have Surefire's at their local Walmart? I know they are not carried in any Walmart here in Southern AZ.



The Walmart web site shows several Icon flashlights, but they are identified by Walmart as Surefire brand. I haven't seen Surefire or Icon products at the local Walmart store


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Just so Surefire don't start making special cheaper models for Walmart.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 27, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Just so Surefire don't start making special cheaper models for Walmart.



There's only 4 options:

Ask Walmart customers to pay SF prices (in a retail setting)

Give Walmart customers prices no one else can touch 

Dramatically lower all SF prices, everywhere 

Make new low cost models for mass market (with or without SF brand)


None of these bodes well


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Won't believe it until I see it, but if the day ever comes that I see Surefire flashlights in Walmart it will be hard not to think just a little less of Surefire flashlights.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Mar 27, 2013)

Surefire available at the giant " made in China " retail store : Walmart


----------



## cland72 (Mar 27, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Won't believe it until I see it, but if the day ever comes that I see Surefire flashlights in Walmart it will be hard not to think just a little less of Surefire flashlights.



I wouldn't say that - Surefire used to be available in Home Depot, which is where I purchased my first 6P. It would be good to have another market (Walmart retail) to reach out to in order to create more flashaholics.



ElectronGuru said:


> There's only 4 options:
> 
> Ask Walmart customers to pay SF prices (in a retail setting)
> 
> ...



If what I've heard about walmart's buyers is true, they will drill down Surefire to the lowest possible price they can get. If Surefire opts to create a new "budget" line to meet Walmart's pricing requirements, I would be extremely disappointed in SF.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 27, 2013)

It's possible they will only be offered online at their website such that you can order them and have them shipped to a store but they will never be stocked there. Walmart sells stuff that isn't discounted much like this.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 27, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Just so Surefire don't start making special cheaper models for Walmart.



AMEN!! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BIGLOU (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice this is good, time to wake up that Walmart Credit Card.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Mar 27, 2013)

I bet they will be carried by walmart online only, maxpedition products are avalible online at walmart but not in store. If there is a Surefire on the shelves it will be a light just made for walmart customers.


----------



## MatthewSB (Mar 27, 2013)

cland72 said:


> If Surefire opts to create a new "budget" line to meet Walmart's pricing requirements, I would be extremely disappointed in SF.




So long as they don't change what they already make, and simply add a few cheap lights to their lineup, why care?

Spyderco makes their Byrd line in China, for cheap people who don't appreciate quality. It doesn't take away from their higher end knives at all.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 27, 2013)

MatthewSB said:


> So long as they don't change what they already make, and simply add a few cheap lights to their lineup, why care?
> 
> Spyderco makes their Byrd line in China, for cheap people who don't appreciate quality. It doesn't take away from their higher end knives at all.



Because you are compromising your brand if you start churning out lesser quality products. I felt the same way the first time I walked into Sears and saw Craftsman was selling items made in China.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 27, 2013)

Even at 50 bucks a pop its going to go over as a lead balloon to the average Joe consumer IMO.


----------



## tarrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe surefire will go the way of other companies and become a brand that simply contracts out jobs in other countries, with goods to be assembled in another country etc. Maybe they will simply become a brand like brooks brothers etc. that really doesnt mean much other then a discount product at wallyworld or in outlet centers. Ihope not but I have seen it so many times.


----------



## Shurefire (Mar 29, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Won't believe it until I see it, but if the day ever comes that I see Surefire flashlights in Walmart it will be hard not to think just a little less of Surefire flashlights.



I have to agree. While I have found a few decent products at Wally world, I cannot say that I find them to be a retailer of quality products. Of course, if Walmart was able to purchase hundreds of thousands of flashlights from Surefire, that would be great for their bottom line, which is what is all about in the end.


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow. There's a lot of jumping to conclusions going on in this thread. The idea that Surefire is going to turn into a cheapass Chinese made company just to please Walmart customers seems rather ridiculous to me, their main market is still and will remain Military/LEO, and they don't buy lights from Walmart.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 29, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> Make new low cost models for mass market (with or without SF brand)



They've been doing this for a couple years now..

Btw, to the OP, Surefires have been at Lowes for a long time now. Very limited selection of models though.

I don't think the smaller Surefire dealers are going to be very happy that Walmart is not carrying their products.

And I wonder then how Surefire plans to meet this production schedule, since there are apparently already very long lead times on most SF products.


----------



## Chadder (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't forget Surefire does not just sell flashlights. Walmart is one of if not the top seller of firearms. It only makes sense to sell there products where guns are being sold. My Walmart stores are already carrying Blackhawk gear including lights. Wally World will be a one stop shop for your gun, surefire extended mag, earpro, weapon light, knife, and tactical light. I could not afford that job!


----------



## Imon (Mar 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if they started selling EP3s at Wal-Mart. Hands down my favorite plugs.

As for actual Surefire flashlights I think we should all chill out a bit with the nationalistic rants and just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Shurefire (Mar 29, 2013)

ampdude said:


> They've been doing this for a couple years now..
> 
> Btw, to the OP, Surefires have been at Lowes for a long time now. Very limited selection of models though.



Good to know. I don't shop at Lowes, but I may have to head over there and see what they have in stock. I have never seen Surefire outside of a gun store/online store. 

Overall, I am happy for Surefire. If they can find a market outside of their current one, that is great. Hopefully that will push the quality of all flashlights in an upward direction.


----------



## polinco (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont know about anyone else, but I would love to work for surefire - but I'm not too sure about "wal-marts"


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 29, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I don't think the smaller Surefire dealers are going to be very happy that Walmart is not carrying their products.



Many SF dealers dropped the brand over the last few years, particularly starting in 2011, when SF erased much of their dealer margin.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 29, 2013)

we need to keep in mind this could always fall through and not even happen


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm just not seeing it. I cant picture the kind of customers that Wallmart draws being willing to drop a hundred bucks or more for a light. Not unless they come out with "Great Value" C123 cells lol


----------



## Chadder (Mar 29, 2013)

bnemmie said:


> I'm just not seeing it. I cant picture the kind of customers that Wallmart draws being willing to drop a hundred bucks or more for a light. Not unless they come out with "Great Value" C123 cells lol



The kind of customers that shop at Walmart spend billions of dollars. Have you ever been to Walmart when the get a gun shipment or amo shipment in? Guys stand in line 15 deep to get a chance to spend thousands of dollars. I currently have ten surefire lights and I shop at Walmart weekly. I have spent more on kids toys at Walmart than I have spent on flashlights. Just saying.


----------



## braddy (Mar 29, 2013)

Home Depot ruined many brands, telling them to produce low end versions of their product or else Home Depot would refuse to carry their brand of faucets, etc.

In the 1990s some of them ran ads in the plumbing trade magazines apologizing to the professionals, but saying that they could not lose being carried in the largest retailer of faucets and that they would comply.

I don't think that Walmart has Surefire in that situation.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 30, 2013)

Having worked there for a time, in sporting goods, I can see them selling some. Esp on the website. As they will likely be in a display case next to the knives and guns.


----------



## Daredevil595 (Jul 14, 2013)

I can confirm that we are currently starting to receive surefire lights at walmart we havn't set our new mod's yet but we are so far getting Surefire G2X Pro, 6PX Tactical, X300 Ultra, M300 mini scout, and the M3LT combatlight and also 2 pack of the surefire 123A batteries.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jul 15, 2013)

Daredevil595 said:


> I can confirm that we are currently starting to receive surefire lights at walmart we havn't set our new mod's yet but we are so far getting Surefire G2X Pro, 6PX Tactical, X300 Ultra, M300 mini scout, and the M3LT combatlight and also 2 pack of the surefire 123A batteries.



Where??????


----------



## tobrien (Jul 15, 2013)

Daredevil595 said:


> I can confirm that we are currently starting to receive surefire lights at walmart we havn't set our new mod's yet but we are so far getting Surefire G2X Pro, 6PX Tactical, X300 Ultra, M300 mini scout, and the M3LT combatlight and also 2 pack of the surefire 123A batteries.


thanks for the info! it'll be interesting seeing Walmart's M3LT price


----------



## cland72 (Jul 15, 2013)

Daredevil595 said:


> I can confirm that we are currently starting to receive surefire lights at walmart we havn't set our new mod's yet but we are so far getting Surefire G2X Pro, 6PX Tactical, X300 Ultra, M300 mini scout, and the M3LT combatlight and also 2 pack of the surefire 123A batteries.



Which store/region? And do you have pricing info?


----------



## DMS1970 (Jul 15, 2013)

Daredevil595 said:


> I can confirm that we are currently starting to receive surefire lights at walmart we havn't set our new mod's yet but we are so far getting Surefire G2X Pro, 6PX Tactical, X300 Ultra, M300 mini scout, and the M3LT combatlight and also 2 pack of the surefire 123A batteries.



Thanks! That's pretty awesome. I figured website for sure, but in the stores is good. I know online, you can order a $2000 atn night vision scope, and they sell many rifle scopes in the +$1500 range. Too bad that when I go to the store, they only have blister pack bushnell junk...


----------



## N8N (Jul 15, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Just so Surefire don't start making special cheaper models for Walmart.



This.

I'd rather they didn't show up at all.

I did see Surefire lights at either Lowe's or HD the other day, I forget which. (had to hit both stores in the same day because neither one ever has everything you need to finish a job...) they were in the checkout lane where you'd see gum etc. in the supermarket


----------



## N8N (Jul 15, 2013)

Random Dan said:


> Wow. There's a lot of jumping to conclusions going on in this thread. The idea that Surefire is going to turn into a cheapass Chinese made company just to please Walmart customers seems rather ridiculous to me, their main market is still and will remain Military/LEO, and they don't buy lights from Walmart.



It's not ridiculous at all, it is well known that when Wal-Mart takes on a new supplier that they will insist on a large volume of product, so it can be available at all stores, usually necessitating that the supplier expand. At the same time it is also well known that Wal-Mart typically won't accept even no price increases year to year from their suppliers, they insist on price *cuts* - so this is a real fear and possibility. Surefire should know this by now - this isn't new and exciting news - so one can only assume that a) they think they can stand up to Walmart or b) they're already planning either a b-line of product or that they're going to shift production overseas.


----------



## Foskey (Jul 15, 2013)

I wonder how they will be priced?


----------



## Daredevil595 (Jul 15, 2013)

JasonC8301 said:


> Where??????



I work at the sporting goods in a Livingston Texas walmart the price's are pretty decent the m300 mini scout was 347 the M3LT was 367 i believe X300 ultra was 297, G2x pro with 320 lumen only option is 69 and the 6px tactical was going for 89 dollars


----------



## climberkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Same prices as the Exchange on base here. Too bad. Good for other folks though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kelmo (Jul 16, 2013)

Why not? Walmart sells the most guns and ammo in the US.


----------



## Chadder (Jul 16, 2013)

Chadder said:


> Don't forget Surefire does not just sell flashlights. Walmart is one of if not the top seller of firearms. It only makes sense to sell there products where guns are being sold. My Walmart stores are already carrying Blackhawk gear including lights. Wally World will be a one stop shop for your gun, surefire extended mag, earpro, weapon light, knife, and tactical light. I could not afford that job!


I thought I already commented on this. Even the spelling errors are still there!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jul 18, 2013)

Daredevil595 said:


> I work at the sporting goods in a Livingston Texas walmart the price's are pretty decent the m300 mini scout was 347 the M3LT was 367 i believe X300 ultra was 297, G2x pro with 320 lumen only option is 69 and the 6px tactical was going for 89 dollars



Thank you! Will be checking the one by me in NY today.


----------



## gsr (Jul 18, 2013)

My impression is that WalMart is trying to get out from under the stigma of selling nothing but cheap junk by getting in brands that have a reputation for quality. This seems to be an example of that.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 18, 2013)

gsr said:


> My impression is that WalMart is trying to get out from under the stigma of selling nothing but cheap junk by getting in brands that have a reputation for quality. This seems to be an example of that.



That's a really good thought. I bet you're right. 


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 28, 2013)

appliancejunk said:


> Just so Surefire don't start making special cheaper models for Walmart.



So what if they do? Might be a good way to introduce SF products to the masses....might significantly increase sales on higher end lights down the road for them when a certain percentage of those buyers look for something bigger, better, or just nicer in general after having a positive experience with an entry-level SF light. Might be a very good move for SF.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 29, 2013)

While at walmart yesterday I spied an M3 LED and some weapon mounted lights behind the glass case, rather high dollar items for walmart sporting goods, I don't think the turnover rate is going to be particularly good on those.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure I am seeing the reasoning behind the nay saying re high end products being sold at Walmart. I have bought high end rifles from them in the past, and some Walmarts even sell handguns, at least in the past. If they give a good price for a Surefire product then that's a good deal for customers. People buy iPhones every day from Walmart, and they are not cheap products. In some towns across America Walmart is the only decent stores around, and they stock for the customer. Want good high end ammo at a good price, buy it at Walmart. I sound like a shill here. LOL.

Bill


----------



## erikesp (Jul 29, 2013)

This may not be a bad thing. If it does happen, then we will have another source for SF products and possibly at better pricing. :thumbsup:


----------



## outersquare (Jul 30, 2013)

gsr said:


> My impression is that WalMart is trying to get out from under the stigma of selling nothing but cheap junk by getting in brands that have a reputation for quality. This seems to be an example of that.



Walmart does sell nice stuff sometimes, I've seen them carry spyderco knives and of course some of their firearms are pretty decent. 
How their sales are of these items is another thing which i have no clue.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Not sure I am seeing the reasoning behind the nay saying re high end products being sold at Walmart. I have bought high end rifles from them in the past, and some Walmarts even sell handguns, at least in the past. If they give a good price for a Surefire product then that's a good deal for customers. People buy iPhones every day from Walmart, and they are not cheap products. In some towns across America Walmart is the only decent stores around, and they stock for the customer. Want good high end ammo at a good price, buy it at Walmart. I sound like a shill here. LOL.
> 
> Bill



Not that it's a bad thing, but I know what they are, and if I wasn't specifically keeping an eye out for them because of this thread I'd never have spotted them, they aren't very prominently displayed. I still almost didn't see them, tucked into a corner behind a glass case, in the M3's case bezel down and very discreet looking. I didn't spot any "mainstream" models like the fury or 6px there either. The high pricetag with a lack of information about what they are (there was nothing to indicate the M3 was a flashlight) and no mainstream models to whet people's appetites for the higher end stuff is probably going to lead to sales being non existent.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope they sell SF 123 batteries for a good price!


----------



## outersquare (Jul 30, 2013)

lowes sells SF123s for $5/pair


----------



## ampdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I have looked at the flashlight section in the local Walmarts lately and have not seen any Surefire products. Would make more sense that they'd be behind the display case, but I don't recall seeing anything there either, though I have noticed some higher end things at Walmart lately.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> There's only 4 options:
> 
> Ask Walmart customers to pay SF prices (in a retail setting)
> 
> ...



Yeah I've seen when respected brands go big box discount stores, whether discounts across the board or special cheaper lines just for walmart etc., I find even their normal line up drops in quality.

Hopefully they just mean offering them through walmart's "marketplace" third party type sellers, just through their website.


----------



## kbark (Jul 31, 2013)

I spotted some Surefires in the wild! The WalMart in Gastonia N.C. had a few of these plus SF battery 2 packs.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 31, 2013)

kbark said:


> I spotted some Surefires in the wild! The WalMart in Gastonia N.C. had a few of these plus SF battery 2 packs.



Nice find, kbark! Prices seem to be pretty much in line with most online sellers, did you see the prices on the batteries?


----------



## cland72 (Jul 31, 2013)

kbark said:


> I spotted some Surefires in the wild! The WalMart in Gastonia N.C. had a few of these plus SF battery 2 packs.
> 
> http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/...268C8B4-9996-0000053A81BDA753_zpsb3d3492c.jpg



Not a great price compared to what you can get online, but not bad either. How much were the batteries?


----------



## kbark (Jul 31, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Not a great price compared to what you can get online, but not bad either. How much were the batteries?



I can't remember the price on the CR123's but I'll stop back by and check.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2013)

No SureFires at the two super Wal-Marts near me. I'm actually okay with that.

I'm into watches, and one of the big reasons why Raymond Weil gets little respect among watch collectors is that you can buy quartz RW watches at Wal-Mart. Meanwhile RW markets themselves as a luxury brand for sophisticated patrons and lovers of the Arts. When I took a serious look at the brand, RW didn't even showcase any of their quartz models on their website. (As if they wanted folks to believe they offered none. Sadly, brands that offer quartz versions of their mechanical watches are often thought of as not being true luxury brands. One reason why Omega got rid of all of their quartz offerings.)

Selling at higher-end department stores like Macy's doesn't hurt the reputation of brands such as TAG Heuer. On the contrary, it helps those brands sell more to the general public. A general public that will typically buy one really expensive watch for itself or as a gift for a loved one. Repeat business just isn't part of the equation with that buying segment. But Wal-Mart, rightly or wrongly, still has a reputation. It's not where one goes for higher-end products. It's where you go for cheap junk at cheap prices. That's the reputation. Perfectly fine for certain watch brands to sell their wares at Wal-Mart. But not for one marketing itself as a "luxury" brand. Such a brand is going to take a hit to its reputation for quality. 

Really don't want to see that happening to SureFire's products.

(The ironic twist? RW makes better quality watches than TAG Heuer. Yet has a poorer reputation for quality.)


----------



## tobrien (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll have to scout out my Walmart nearby, though I think I'm the only CPFer in this town lol


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> No SureFires at the two super Wal-Marts near me. I'm actually okay with that.
> 
> I'm into watches, and one of the big reasons why Raymond Weil gets little respect among watch collectors is that you can buy quartz RW watches at Wal-Mart. Meanwhile RW markets themselves as a luxury brand for sophisticated patrons and lovers of the Arts. When I took a serious look at the brand, RW didn't even showcase any of their quartz models on their website. (As if they wanted folks to believe they offered none. Sadly, brands that offer quartz versions of their mechanical watches are often thought of as not being true luxury brands. One reason why Omega got rid of all of their quartz offerings.)
> 
> ...




Some people (not me!), might similarly look down upon macy's just like others look down upon walmart as being for the poors etc.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Some people (not me!), might similarly look down upon macy's just like others look down upon walmart as being for the poors etc.



True ... But those are the individuals who'd shop for a luxury watch at a brand's boutique store and pay full retail. 

Or, buy a plain brown Gucci T-shirt for $50.oo, just because it says Gucci on the label on the back.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 31, 2013)

I too have spotted them in the wild at the Walmart in Georgetown, KY. Same models and prices as Kbark showed. Now if they would carry AA lights that are in my interest category like zebras, eagletacs, fenix, nitecore, etc I would be happy, happy, happy.


----------



## outersquare (Aug 1, 2013)

kbark said:


> I spotted some Surefires in the wild! The WalMart in Gastonia N.C. had a few of these plus SF battery 2 packs.


Thanks for posting that, but that price is fail. The G2x is $59 at lowes.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks about right, I figured they would start carrying the junk models.


----------



## 870policemag (Aug 3, 2013)

That doesn't surprise me hear that. We have Colt M4 LE6920s at our Walmarts in AZ:rock:


----------



## Risky (Aug 3, 2013)

ampdude said:


> Looks about right, I figured they would start carrying the junk models.



Were you really expecting the average person,who can only afford to shop at Walmart living paycheck to paycheck to drop $150 on a Surefire flashlight? That's a month of groceries to some people.


----------



## kbark (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's the price on the batteries.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 6, 2013)

ampdude said:


> Looks about right, I figured they would start carrying the junk models.



SureFire is now considered junk?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 6, 2013)

Risky said:


> Were you really expecting the average person,who can only afford to shop at Walmart living paycheck to paycheck to drop $150 on a Surefire flashlight? That's a month of groceries to some people.



Never mind groceries. Use that EBT card on flashlights.


----------



## appliancejunk (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting, would be surprised to see them show up in any South Dakota stores.


----------



## RIX TUX (Aug 6, 2013)

ampdude said:


> Looks about right, I figured they would start carrying the junk models.



this is the second time you have been asked........
what are the junk models?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 7, 2013)

The only reason I like when Surefires are sold at big box stores is when they eventually go on sale... although I seemed to have missed them going on clearance at the Lowes by me.


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 9, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> this is the second time you have been asked........
> what are the junk models?



If I was to hazard a guess, I would say that he may be talking about the "X" series lights (6PX/P2X/G2X/Z2X). Many fans of the old school Surefire models, or some of the more expensive models like the EB1/EB2/LX2/E2D see these as not being as good. I may be wrong though, because IMO they are not junk, just....... less substantial than the other models.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 10, 2013)

That's ok Tac Gunner. I am removing my caution and your response to it. What you did is ok.

Bill


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm surprised that Wal-Mart has the SureFires unsecured. I definitely see a valuable flashlight like these being stolen until the lights are locked in a case. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 10, 2013)

I just saw the X300 Ultra at my local walmart today.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 11, 2013)

I checked my local Walmart in RI. None for sale yet.


----------



## Madscone (Aug 11, 2013)

Got the very last Surefire at the Fairbanks Walmart. Had one 6PX left on the rack. An empty rack of G2.

Didn't NEED another light but hopefully if they sell well, Walmart will expand the offerings.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 11, 2013)

No SureFires at the Folsom Wal-Mart.


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 11, 2013)

None here on Cape Cod.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you Bill, glad we understand each other.
Tac


----------



## appliancejunk (Aug 13, 2013)

As seen in the hunting section in Brookings, South Dakota.







Then they had this M3LT-2M in a glass cabinet with some gun scopes.


----------



## ericjohn (Aug 31, 2013)

ampdude said:


> They've been doing this for a couple years now..
> 
> Btw, to the OP, Surefires have been at Lowes for a long time now. Very limited selection of models though.
> 
> ...



I have seen the G2 at Lowes for years now. Could sworn I also saw the 6P. I never owned a Sure Fire, so this is just my own observation.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2013)

ericjohn said:


> I have seen the G2 at Lowes for years now. Could sworn I also saw the 6P. I never owned a Sure Fire, so this is just my own observation.



The 6Ps at Lowe's tend to sell out incredibly quickly. The G2s are a bit more common.


----------



## AVR Mark (Sep 9, 2013)

I happened to be at my local Wal-Mart in Presque Isle Maine yesterday and they had 3 Surefire products in the Glass Case with the Rifle Scopes and next to the Knife Case. I addition to the M3LT-2M as shown above, they also had 2 weapon lights, the X300 Ultra and the M300 Mini Scout on display. I didn't see any of the lower priced models during this visit.

Mark


----------



## cland72 (Sep 10, 2013)

AVR Mark said:


> I happened to be at my local Wal-Mart in Presque Isle Maine yesterday and they had 3 Surefire products in the Glass Case with the Rifle Scopes and next to the Knife Case. I addition to the M3LT-2M as shown above, they also had 2 weapon lights, the X300 Ultra and the M300 Mini Scout on display. I didn't see any of the lower priced models during this visit.
> 
> Mark



How much did they want for the M3LT, X300U and mini scout? was the scout the 300A or 300B version?


----------



## think2x (Sep 13, 2013)

G2X and 6PX at walmart in Wytheville, Va. saw them tonight while killing time and looking for 22LR and .40 cal ammo.


----------



## saunterer (Oct 14, 2013)

think2x said:


> G2X and 6PX at walmart in Wytheville, Va. saw them tonight while killing time and looking for 22LR and .40 cal ammo.



The Walmart in Olathe, KS (Sante Fe and K7 for those that are local...) and they had them in stock, same prices as previously posted.

And .22, 5.56, 9mm, .40 and .45ACP full stocked.


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel (Oct 14, 2013)

In Germany, Walmart has completely withdrawn a few years ago. Surefire can be obtained from us only through retailers.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2013)

There's a reason for that. Though I won't get into it.


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 17, 2013)

Lowe's in Charlotte no longer carries the SF lights - I'm there pretty often and haven't seen one in ages. And many have stopped carrying batteries as well.

If for nothing other than the batteries this would be welcome in a few local shops. Looks like they are not with the other flashlights but with firearms accessories...

And FWIW I have the B version G2X Pro (not as bright) and I like it quite a bit actually... as much as my bored 6PL and my E1L...


----------



## ampdude (Oct 18, 2013)

That's true here as well. I'm not in there often, but I haven't seen a Surefire at Lowe's in a long time. Lowe's being a retail giant obviously decided that the sales and profit margin wasn't there like it is with cheaper goods made elsewhere.

Things will probably go the same way with Walmart when the lights don't move at the retail prices. For the average Walmart customer, dropping $369 + tax for an M3LT is not something they're there to do.

Surefire has been making the same mistake for years now. Trying to cheapen their lights to compete with non-USA lights and it just doesn't work. They need to go back to concentrating on their nitch market which is sporting goods/tactical supply/gun shops/internet sales and not make their lights look like everyone else's. Sadly, with CA's sales tax it charges to non-residents now, they may have to move out of the State though as the State saps a good % of everything they sell direct now.


----------



## ozzy1990 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looked for them when I went to buy some ammo and I found 2 empty hooks for the g2x and 6px.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow. That's great if Walmart carried Surefire. This may put additional pricing pressure on gunshops and online retailers who carry their line.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2013)

SoCalEngr said:


> Wow. That's great if Walmart carried Surefire. This may put additional pricing pressure on gunshops and online retailers who carry their line.



I doubt it. Especially since such places could never compete given such incredibly low margins.


----------



## 1pt21 (Oct 19, 2013)

ozzy1990 said:


> Looked for them when I went to buy some ammo and I found 2 empty hooks for the g2x and 6px.



They all got stolen.....


----------



## choombak (Oct 22, 2013)

(a) Surefire at Walmart is good news. At least I can now feel them physically than virtually. There are 5 walmarts around me, and only one gun shop where I have seen surefire lights locked up.

(b) I would be happy if they hook more people to quality flashlights. Contrary to what many feel, people do not go to walmart to buy junk at cheap prices, they go there because deep in their hearts they are el-cheapos. And face it - everyone of us wants bang for a buck, no matter what pretense we put up.

As for why they decided to move to Walmart - I think one word explains it all - competition. If it boosts their sales (obviously they will have smart people do some math), they should definitely go places.

I'll swing my my walmarts and report in a few days. I am in the Bay Area, South Bay specifically (and yes, many people who visit Walmart here actual earn upwards of $100K per year).


----------



## hazzyy (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe they will only be available via Walmart's online site.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm a little late the this thread but Walmart has been looking to sell more USA made products.

In January of this year at the National Retail Federation’s annual convention in New York City, Bill Simon, Walmart’s U.S. president and CEO, said Walmart and Sam’s Club will buy an additional $50 billion in U.S. products over the next decade by increasing what it already buys and helping onshore U.S. production in “high potential areas like textiles, furniture, and higher-end appliances.”


----------



## pearlpower (Oct 22, 2013)

I generally visit WM for ammo, guess I will need to look around a bit more while I'm back there for some extra lights. Now if they would only carry some good 18650 batteries.


----------



## 3migo (Oct 23, 2013)

Wouldn't be bad to see a nice brand available to the majority public.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 25, 2013)

Just trying to catch up after some time away and after reading this thread I am not sure what to think about this. From what I remember years back SF went to great lengths to ensure strict control of their pricing from all their dealers. I really do not remember any one dealer that had better prices as they all were within a dollar or two of each other.

Now I am curious if these do not go well at Wal-Mart will they demand SF to offer better prices? And if they do will SF do that to keep them as a dealer? I honestly believe that SF would have thousands of other dealers become very angry if they catered to the giant Wal-Mart. I really do not feel that enough of them will move from WM to make any difference and the whole thing will just kind of fade away shortly.

On the other hand WM has a crappy selection of flashlights in general and it seems a little odd to have 99 percent of your lights at under 10 dollars then the huge jump to SF prices. What has me most curious is who started this business junction.....did WM call SF or was it the other way around?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Robo, good to see you here again.

No surprise that Wal-Mart exerts great pressure on the various brands it carries for lower and lower prices. Some of the biggest brands in the world have bowed down to that pressure. Wal-Mart doesn't care what has to be done, they expect those bands to just get it down. (Main reason why I will never buy any major electronic items from Wally World. A good friend with far more experience regarding Wal-Mart merchandise told me that companies use cheap and inferior components in putting together things such as flat-screen TVs intended for shipping to Wal-Mart stores. That's why those TVs are priced quite a bit lower.)


----------



## braddy (Oct 26, 2013)

Why would a brand name product destroy it's name by selling it's rejects through the world's largest retailer to it's mass market, and the store popular with hunters and gun owners and outdoorsmen?

It would seem to a quick path to destruction.

I understood Home Depot forcing famous plumber's brands to come up with cheap faucets when the general public, who didn't know plumbing, started buying their own products from home Depot.

While hurting their reputation with the plumbing industry, Moen and American Standard, and Kohler were gaining the mass sells to an unknowing public shopping purely for price, but this would be the reversal of that situation, Walmart would be selling those $200.00 lights to the knowledgeable people like the people here and from the gun forums and knife forums and hunting forums and military forums.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2013)

braddy said:


> Why would a brand name product destroy it's name by selling it's rejects through the world's largest retailer to it's mass market, and the store popular with hunters and gun owners and outdoorsmen?



Name any brand that sells DVDs and flat screens TVs through Wal-Mart. All of them do it. Plus, their customer base is far bigger than SureFire's. Everyone loves TV. From the most die-hard bleeding heart Liberal. To the most devout Atheist. To a conservative family that goes to Church every Sunday. I couldn't tell you why they do it. I just know they do. To me it seems like a very bad business move. But I'm not a businessman. I honestly don't know why. I hope SureFire decides not to bow to the eventual pressure for even lower prices.


----------



## braddy (Oct 26, 2013)

So when someone buys a Remington 870 shotgun at Walmart, or eneloop batteries, or a Surefire flashlight, it is actually a kind of flawed factory reject?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 26, 2013)

Careful folks, it;s easy to trash Walmart, Braddy sort of summed it up it up with his post. Speaking as a flashaholic, gunaholic (LOL), through the years I have bought high end small arms, shotguns and rifles from Walmart, with no reservations. What has happened to Walmart through the years, is that some states, or municipalites have not allowed Walmart to show their full gear, particularly related to guns, and some accessories. Now they are showing some Surefire products, in some area's around the country. Would be nice if they could show more of their gear like Cabala's. This is me as a member, not a moderator.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2013)

braddy said:


> So when someone buys a Remington 870 shotgun at Walmart, or eneloop batteries, or a Surefire flashlight, it is actually a kind of flawed factory reject?



No, not a factory reject. I think Bill put it best.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 27, 2013)

Companies like _*Surefire*_ and _*Remington*_ are not going to "cheap out" on products just to sell them at Walmart and put their company names and reputations at stake. A Remington 870 is a Remington 870 no matter where you buy it. Same goes for Surefires, etc.


----------



## msgdft (Oct 27, 2013)

I have look and cand not fine any of the surefire light where is it located in the store


----------



## Glock 22 (Oct 27, 2013)

So far what I've seen at my local Wal-Mart is a SF G2, a 6P Led, and a X300 Ultra.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 28, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Companies like _*Surefire*_ and _*Remington*_ are not going to "cheap out" on products just to sell them at Walmart and put their company names and reputations at stake. A Remington 870 is a Remington 870 no matter where you buy it. Same goes for Surefires, etc.



Remington along with most gun makers will slap their name on any piece of junk they can get away with selling. Whether it's a knife, a fold up chair, or a beer cooler. Same with Glock, S&W, Ruger, Winchester, Browning, ect.

That said, to think that a company, whose sole reason for existence is to make money, would never reduce the cost of manufacturing to hit a certain price point, to sell to a certain customer, or to adapt to changing market conditions is ridiculous. Look at what Surefire has done with their product line in order to compete with the flood of cheap Chinese flashlights on the market.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 28, 2013)

Remington may like to simply put their name on a few products just to make money, but they won't skimp and make a "cheaper" 870 shotgun just to satisfy Walmart.


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure if non flashoholic people are going to pay top dollar for a flashlight that takes weird expensive batteries they aren't used to. Even the Coleman lights had a hard time selling because much over 20 bucks and your out of normal peoples price range. Add that with complicated expensive camera batteries and that's not going to end well for sf. Just face it, this is a limited market, sure fire might be going to big here with this gamble. Will it pay off? I think they would have better luck selling a weapon mounted light kit geared toward gun enthusiast who don't mind spending the extra cash to trick out their guns.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 28, 2013)

So they won't sell many. How is that a gamble for Surefire? 

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## ampdude (Oct 28, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Remington may like to simply put their name on a few products just to make money, but they won't skimp and make a "cheaper" 870 shotgun just to satisfy Walmart.



Over the years the 870 has been made cheaper and cheaper. There's almost no resemblance between 60's and even 70's and 80's 870's compared to nowadays.

I agree that they would probably not make a cheaper version just for Walmart, but I don't share your optimism as there have been Walmart special guns in the past like the 10/22 with more plastic parts than normal.

We just need to keep in mind that the sole reason for staying in business is to make money and with today's consumers looking to save $.10 on anything, whatever sells is what they'll make.

I don't put too much faith in brand names, I'm not an idiot.


----------



## braddy (Oct 28, 2013)

ampdude said:


> but I don't share your optimism as there have been Walmart special guns in the past like the 10/22 with more plastic parts than normal.



Do you have a good source for that? I made a quick search and saw people confusing new guns with older versions like in 2009 when Ruger switched to using polymer for some parts, but I didn't see anything showing that Ruger was replacing some parts with plastic just for Walmart.


This is from this link Gunblast.com


> Still, shooters, myself included, wanted to know why Ruger went from aluminum to polymer on the 10/22 trigger housing, so I asked. Ruger can do an aluminum trigger housing or a polymer one for about the same cost per unit. However, the aluminum parts are not consistent, so a whole rack of different small parts had to be stocked to accommodate the wide tolerances within that aluminum part. Trigger pulls were not consistent from rifle to rifle, and Ruger sought a better way. Ruger engineers tell me that the polymer housing is so consistent from part to part that they now only have one set of small parts for the internals of the trigger group, and that trigger pulls are very consistent from rifle to rifle. The polymer trigger housing/trigger guard comes out of the mold pretty much ready to go into the rifle. What surprised me was that they told me that the polymer trigger guard was tougher as well, and would not suffer damage if dropped to the extent that the aluminum unit did.


----------



## the_t0ny (Oct 30, 2013)

My local wal-marts recently started carrying surefire ep3's and ep5's as well as their new remington 870 fore ends.


----------



## Kingfisher (Apr 27, 2014)

How's the current Surefire (general) availability in Walmart these days - anything doing?


----------



## appliancejunk (Apr 27, 2014)

Soon Walmart will purchase SureFire and rename the flashlights, WalFire.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 27, 2014)

The Walmart online store sells the full line of Surefire lights up to the M3LT-S. They're less expensive than most of the on-line retailers that I've looked at before. 

Walmart appears to have started using the Amazon sales model with teaming up with retailers, and getting their cut for passing the sale on.


----------



## Kingfisher (May 4, 2014)

Do they have (in store) lights like the 6px or G2x hung up on the shelves yet?

Got a another US trip coming soon, and I always end up in a Walmart at some stage.


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> Do they have (in store) lights like the 6px or G2x hung up on the shelves yet?
> 
> Got a another US trip coming soon, and I always end up in a Walmart at some stage.



For off-the-shelf SureFires like those, you're better off heading into Lowe's Hardware.


----------



## Kingfisher (May 5, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> For off-the-shelf SureFires like those, you're better off heading into Lowe's Hardware.



Lowe's Hardware, here I come!


----------

